# installing granite counter tops



## dnassif (Mar 31, 2006)

for anyone familiar with this, where 3/4 x 3" wooden slats were used for custom tile work that i am replacing, is a plywood sub-surface still needed for granite slabs?
thanks


----------



## R&D Tile (Feb 6, 2006)

What slats?, on a countertop?

If you are asking about if wood substrate is needed for a solid surface granite slab on a countertop, the answer is no.


----------



## dnassif (Mar 31, 2006)

thanks
wife was told that plywood is always required as a subsurface for granite but installer says not so.
i mention the slats because they were built into the original cabinets to support having tile installed. seems to me that they would suffice if support was needed


----------



## Krichton (May 2, 2006)

The installer is correct. If you are dealing with an entire slab of granite it can just be placed directly on the base cabinets.


----------



## HWPipes (Jun 8, 2006)

I agree with the others with one caveat. If you have an island where the countertop overhang exceeds 9 inches, the consensus of 5 granite counter top companies we talked to was that you should have a substrate that extends out to the edge of the granite or you should install corbels. In our case the overhang was 18 inches so we could have eating space where chairs would fit under the overhang.


----------

